
The Engine built by MIT - elsherbini
http://www.engine.xyz/
======
Dangeranger
A) What is the application process expected to be like for The Engine?

B) It appears that the resources are spread out across Cambridge, Boston, and
South Boston. Which of these locations if any is planned to be the central
location for the accepted startups?

C) What existing companies and organizations are planning to be part of The
Engine and what will their roles be?

